# Gurkha Expedition Series 1887 Toro Cigar Review - Amazing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the best smokes I have had. I have been smoking for 8 years now. Everything was amazing. I wish it lasted longer. Enjoy

Read the full review here: Gurkha Expedition Series 1887 Toro Cigar Review - Amazing


----------

